# northeast ohio rut activity?



## slabkeeper6400

just wondering if anyone is seeing anything good. been out a ton and havent seen many scrapes or rubs wonder wats up.


----------



## kprice

I have found a few rubs, but no scrapes. I saw 3 bucks yesterday together. They fought a little, but it was just a little pre rut fighting. Hopefully it heats up soon. Seems like all deer movement near me is early morning and around 5 45pm for the evening.


----------



## lotaluck

Nothing yet here either. I even took the long way out from my stand yesterday to look for some activity. Not a scrape or even a rub at this particular pc of land that i can find. I only checked where i typically seen them in the past. Did not go searching too much though as i like to get in and out without disturbing too much. I know there there just not seeing any sighns yet.
Lets try to keep this post going as it could be helpfull. I have been hunting portage county.


----------



## Walleye 3

I have seen a few rubs and they are on big trees. I have found 6 scrapes and one is the size of the hood on your truck. I will agree that the large amount of sign isn't there yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluefinn

It's the same every year. First 2 weeks in November it will be on. If you find fresh scrapes now it's probably young bucks. But, you never know for sure. That's what makes it hunting.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Seen a few rubs and scrapes in NW ohio at the Air port woods.....no crazy rutting activity yet...i also believe its young bucks.....no monsters yet! The wknd of the 29th it'll be game on for a bit.....then we should start seeing some more pics posted!! hopeully!


----------



## willyb021

Have seen tons of rubs here in Jefferson county


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nickc512

Anybody try any rattleing yet? I've been thinking if I should bring the rattle bag with me this Saturday


----------



## stano

I'm thinking the rattling horns would be a good idea. This time of year, I usually opt for a smaller set of horns. I don't simulate a fight, but more of a sparring match. Bucks should start to seperate now and can be found "sizing up" eachother as they put weight on for the rut. Rattling around bedding areas and food sources would be best. Don't give away your position though. Good luck! This weekend should start to kick things off. Come on early November!


----------



## reeleyes

boy just saw 3 bucks chasin doe awful early for that he said two little guys one med one


----------



## Bulldawg

I have been seeing little guys chasing some fawns around and doing a little bit of sniffing also . Pre rut can be just as good as the rut ! Thinking about taking my horns to rattle a bit on sunday !


----------



## catfish_hunter

Ill be using the grunt, rattle bag, and can call in the morning...


----------



## Fishstix

I haven't been up to my uncle's farm (Holmes Cty) since opening weekend, but my dad has been around our farm (Wayne Cty) and has seen scrapes starting to pop up. I'll be at my uncle's this Sunday, so I'll let you guys know what I see. We typically hunt my uncle's farm because the hunting is better.


----------



## Bulldawg

About 1130 am this morning was sitting in stand and heard a doe bleating back in the timber . Sounded like it was moving towards me , as I kept an eye out not 5 mins later here come 3 doe fawns and a goofy looking 5pt come bee bopping past my stand . He wasnt running them around like a buck in full rut , but he stuck close to them and followed in every foot step ! Also watched him rough up a few small trees in his travel route past me ! 

Nothing to get to excited about , but it sure is nice to see the moving around as they are . Looking forward to the rut , its just around the corner !!!!


----------



## firemanstevec34

Not much activity here in Lorain County yet. Found 2 fresh scrapes while bowhunting the other day. Had an 8 point and a drop tine 9 point out behind the house the other night. There were seven does out in the field also and they were all more interested in the soybeans than eachother. Won't be long though


----------



## walleyewrangler13

iv seen 3 different bucks chasing does in the past week, in columbiana county. iv rattled in a couple bucks so far. had a buck chasing a doe around my tree this morning before shooting light. ended up raging a doe at 8:00. so i didnt get to finish the morning. but the bucks are definitely chasing does in columbiana county. back out this evening, hunting for horns!


----------



## saugeyesam

just found the first rub this evening, on a tree about 3 inches in diameter. Planning on going out in the morning for a little bit just picked up a new can bleater and a new grunt. Both off mine were just worn out. So hopefully I can get a reaction. I seen a pair of doe's while out checking my cameras after work this evening. I wouldn't mind hanging a tag on some freezer meat tomorrow or Monday. I just don't think the rut is on full yet. Another week or two!


----------



## lotaluck

Good info here! I will hopefully have some info to report on tomorrow


----------



## willyb021

Here's some pics from here in wintersville


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 21Archer

Had some action this evening in eastern Trumbull county. At 6:50 I wached 6 deer come out of the woods, and head for the corn.......they were about 70 yards out, and I couldn't tell if there were and small bucks. I gave a bleet from the can, and they took off in a hurry. About 2 minutes later I saw a big bodied deer standing in the grass where the others had been.....i hit the grunt and it went into the thicket and thrashed some trees. Came to within 30 yards, but light was faded and I had no shot.


----------



## bulafisherman

My boys spent the weekend out here in ashtabula co, had one come in to a call, seen one chasing, prerut is starting up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluefinn

Went for a walk in the CVNRA (no hunting area) yesterday with a friend & his kids. Saw over 25 deer. Many very fresh scrapes & numerous rubs. Does & bucks were still in seperate groups though. Saw 5 bucks together, from 4 pointers up to a nice 8. nice place to hike , to bad it's no hunting.


----------



## crappiewacka

Seen some fresh perennial scrapes last night, not a leaf in them.
No bucks around, just does and youngin's. Tried rattlin but no bucks around, a least not interested.
Must be a little later this year, cause usually Halloween week is pretty hot.
Still a lot of foliage, maybe this rain will knock some off.
Canfield area.


----------



## lotaluck

TTT! Headed back outin the AM. My guess is this weekend will be the begining of a few good weeks. I think i read low of 39 tonight so that will help. Will post on any activity tomorrow.


----------



## bgpark1

had a doe baahhhhing as she went by with an 8 pt in hot persuit.... she looked to be a 3 year old... so some of the older does are starting to come in. happy hunting


----------



## lotaluck

Saw some fresh scrapes this morning and a swelled up six point at 9:00 am. 
Rained all morning so hard telling what i Missed. I think the rut has begun!


----------



## Ramrod13

I've seen multiple run lines and a decent amount of scraps. I believe we are in pre-rut were I'm hunting


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BASSINaDL

Do you think this is acurate, mabey a few days late?

http://www.fieldandstream.com/rut-report


----------



## crappiewacka

BASSINaDL said:


> Do you think this is acurate, mabey a few days late?
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/rut-report


I don't know, but that's pretty cool!


----------



## Bulldawg

Saw a big 10 pt. RUNNING a doe tonight . He wasnt just sniffing around he was on a mission . Tried to bleat and grunt and he totally ignored it !!!!


----------



## Ozdog

Still seeing bucks together not a lot of rubs, few small scrapes. I'll be taking another good look around this morning, taking the boy out squirlin'.
Not doubt prerut activity in my area.


----------



## lotaluck

Excelent hunt this morning. Saw 6 deer alltogether. 1 solo very mature doe! 3 does with a decent buck. The back was on a different run but he was staying parallel to them keeping them in site the whole time. Saw another solo but too far out to see whaT it was. All deer spotted betweem 9:00 a 10:15.


----------



## billk

Saw a single doe followed by three smaller bucks this morning. Had a scrubby 6pt at 10-20 yds for about 5-7minutes. Wouldn't say they were chasing her, mor elike shadowing, but she didn't want to be around them. Saw a second doe 1/2hour later, might have been the same one. No bucks on her trail but she was moving with purpose as well. Headed out again in an hour.


----------



## jiggerman

Hunted in Ashtabula friday and saturday and saw 3 bucks and 3 does, they are up and moving around. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## tcba1987

Seeing a few scrapes and rubs here in Tusc county, i have not seen any bucks chasing does yet. In fact i am not seeing many deer at all. MOST of the deer on the trail cam are after dark, alot of buck activity on the camera between 1 am and 3 am .


----------



## Fishstix

2 weeks ago, I saw 9 deer. 3 buck together (7pt, 6pt, spike) Saw a nice 10 point with 3 Does. He wasn't chasing, but just keeping an eye on them. I saw a real nice main frame 8pt with a split G2 and a 6 inch drop time with another deer as well. Not sure what the other deer was, I was too focused on the bruiser.

This past weekend, I saw 1 nice 6pt solo. It looked as if he was just looking around.

I'd saw the pre-rut is in, but not seeing any heavy rutting activity yet. Should be better this weekend.


----------



## Ozdog

We've got some heavy trolling going on & my buddy saw a big buck chasing a group of does. 
One of my other friends killed a big 11 pt. Sunday night and I killed a decent 10 pt. last night in that freezin rain. They are on tghe move for sure!


----------



## RichsFishin

Had a buck chasing a doe behind me last nite.................Rich


----------



## icefisherman4life

My cousin had a 9pt chasing a doe today grunting and growling at her. he said it was unreal. just not big enough to shoot. he said he heard the grunting before he even seen the deer. its time to be out.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i didnt like my post count number so i had to do a quick one haa


----------



## JSykes3

icefisherman4life said:


> i didnt like my post count number so i had to do a quick one haa


Cheater, lol.


----------



## Bulldawg

Was out sat and sun of last weekend and saw bucks chasing both days on two different farms . The big boys should be coming out of the wood work soon !


----------



## Pastor Angler

Seeing TONS of does still with fawns and button bucks. No rut yet in Carrollton where we are at. Hopefully soon


----------

